# It looks like I am hoging up the fishing forum.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

But I just like to talk with people on there post. I like to reply to your post. In my opinion this is the best fishing site. Thanks!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

LOL! I go to the other fishing site/TF to follow the argument of the day.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Andy it's definitely better site than the local site I'm on up here. People get criticism for keeping 8 crappie a outing. It's bananas it's like people only fish for sport up here even with panfish.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

No kidding about TF. There are some people on there who argue for the sake of arguing.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

You're not hogging this site Andy. More than welcome from where I sit.

I also visit that "other site". Though I failed to see any arguments on the entire first page this morn, I can see how some of the hard opinions can be viewed as such. My myelin fail me this AM, but I seem to remember how they came down on you a time or two. I took your side, and would again.
Hang in here. Some are having a difficult time due to the way it's being managed, so we can use all the Andy's we can get.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

The TF guys are all a bunch of whiners. "It's the comms fault there are no more rock fish. I had out 27 lines and didn't get a bite" 
We definitely need more Andys around.


----------



## Donp (Jan 3, 2017)

Andy, To be clear there are a lot of people including myself who look forward to you daily report. Please keep them going.

Don.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

x2


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

X3


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

X3. Keep fishing and posting Andy.


----------



## Los86sr (Sep 12, 2007)

Im a bit if a lurker here and love your posts Andy they get me anxious to get out and get a line wet.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Guys! Never thought I could have so much fun with these pan fish. Then I learned there are thousands and thousands of people in Md. that love pan fishing. But I do miss the big time fishing in my boats a little.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Slab for you Andy only fish I caught I feel back to sleep after turning off my alarm. Good thing my cousin text me asking where I was. God willing going back this evening headlamp fishing. Oh my cousin caught two 9.5&10in


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice one PA. Slab for you Andy???? Why meeeeeeeeee. LOL!


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Cuz you like pics. You also like to see other people success


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> Cuz you like pics. You also like to see other people success


 You really know me PA. Thanks! Almost white perch time for me and maybe a rock fish and catfish now and then. I am going to hit it a little early this year, like first week in May.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2019)

You aren't hogging anything Andy. You are one of the few posters who I look forward to seeing every time I come here.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Just getting in from night crappie fishing. 35 crappie between 3 of us. All caught after sunset on jigs. Nothing happening during the day unless you had minnows. No slabs so no pics gonna try to go early morning


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

*I’m surprised TF hasn’t gone belly up yet > > >*



thaweatherman said:


> No kidding about TF. There are some people on there who argue for the sake of arguing.


I have NOT been to that site in years. I actually forgot it exists.


----------



## mathman (Aug 8, 2017)

Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## Peli56 (Mar 6, 2015)

andypat said:


> But I just like to talk with people on there post. I like to reply to your post. In my opinion this is the best fishing site. Thanks!


I follow you all the time. Do you mind sharing where you catch all of your panfish?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Peli56 said:


> I follow you all the time. Do you mind sharing where you catch all of your panfish?


 I can share one with you. The marina in federalsburg is good at times. To be honest with you. I have a couple of spots I'm not ready to give up right now. Fishing from shore, and no room for a crowd. Hope you understand. Thanks!


----------

